# What do yall think!



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oohhh i cant get it to load


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well i think that sucks then


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Exalta said:


> * *


he tried to post a pic i guess and he couldnt get it to work, so i told him that it sucks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

oh,okay.Thanks for clearin that up


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah it suck mr. I can get it to load.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

FREE POST


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

free post free post..... ? explain!


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

ummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

unable to post....sounds like a personal problem LOL
Anthony, check out cardomain.com. You can registar and add pics there and then link them to the posts on here. Thats one easy why of doing it and it FREE.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

do u guys know how old this thread was? i brought it back, and its prolly got to be the most pointless thread ever!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Pointless it is, therefore I close.


----------

